# AMH



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Have other ladies had their AMH tested?  I asked my GP about having mine tested and she said it wasnt reliable.  I would still like to have it done and I just wondered if there are clinics (not IVF) that do this test and other hormonal tests at a reasonable price?


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Shad,

My AMH was tested just before we started our IVF journey and from memory I believe it cost around £80.00. I would imagine any private fertility clinic would run hormonal tests. The initial tests would probably cost around £300.00 (however I am no expert).

I am at the Herts and Essex.

Good luck on your journey!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I just spoke to zita west clinic which do it for £69 as long as you give them the name of a consultant to send the results to since someone has to explain.  If you want them to consult and give you the results it costs £185.  I believe there is a london clinic which does it but i cant remember the name and i was told i would need a referral from my doctor?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I had mine tested recently and it cost £100 at our clinic.  I wasn't able to get GP to do it as they won't test AMH free on the NHS.

AMH used alongside FSH & Oestradiol (E2) can give a clearer picture of what's going on although AMH is a newer test.

With regards to your other hormone tests eg the FSH, LH, E2, TSH, Prolactin etc...you should be able to get your GP to do these for free for you as they are standard blood tests.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some NHS clinics test AMH as part of their cycle, muy friend at the Homerton had hers on her NHS cycle

My GP will do LH, FSH, ostrodial, progesterone, prolactin, FBC, LFT's and the infection panels for me but they don't have to as I am not entitled to NHS fertility treatment


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Found out my amh is below 1.  havent seen doctor yet but from reading this board it looks like it is extremely poor.  has anyone ever had such a poor result and still got pregnant with own eggs or should i now lay that to rest and think DE?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

What unit measurement was used ? Different clinics use varying measurements & ranges for AMH...some measure pmol/l and others ng/ml. When comparing any hormone levels you need to be aware of the unit measurement used as otherwise takes out of context.

http://www.sharedjourney.com/test/amh.html

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

What are your FSH and E2 levels ?

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi again
> 
> What unit measurement was used ? Different clinics use varying measurements & ranges for AMH...some measure pmol/l and others ng/ml. When comparing any hormone levels you need to be aware of the unit measurement used as otherwise takes out of context.
> 
> ...


I will find out what the units were - i didnt ask. however, if the units were ng/ml then the my range is low to normal according to the last link you posted and not as bad as i thought at my age. my fsh was about 14 the last time it was taken not sure about my E2. i have had my fsh taken since but it was at the wrong time and my reading was 9. the first link you posted said the amh should be done on day 3 and the other links say it doesnt matter. my test was not done on day 3.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

There does seem to be some conflicting advise as to when AMH should be tested....my consultant told me to get it tested at beginning of cycle, same as FSH, so day 3.


----------



## Sarah09 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Shad
I asked my GP yesterday if she would do my AMH - she refused on the grounds that at my age (48, though still having normal periods) I am not entitled to fertility testing on the NHS.  I have contacted Health Harmonie Clinic (Birmingham) - they will do the test at £105.

Sarah09


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi again
> 
> What unit measurement was used ? Different clinics use varying measurements & ranges for AMH...some measure pmol/l and others ng/ml. When comparing any hormone levels you need to be aware of the unit measurement used as otherwise takes out of context.
> 
> ...


the measurement was taken in pmol/l.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sarah09 said:


> Hi Shad
> I asked my GP yesterday if she would do my AMH - she refused on the grounds that at my age (48, though still having normal periods) I am not entitled to fertility testing on the NHS. I have contacted Health Harmonie Clinic (Birmingham) - they will do the test at £105.
> 
> Sarah09


that seems quite expensive. In london Zita west does test for £69.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AMH is a newer test and many won't do on NHS...if you can get done on NHS then lucky !

I live London and paid £100 for AMH test at our clinic, not including the charges for each of the other bloods eg FSH, E2 etc.

Take care
Natasha


----------

